# SKS and 922(r) questions



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting an SKS... I would prefer to change the stock. From what I'm seeing any rifle in it's military use configuration means 922r doesn't apply right? But once one modifies said rifle only 10 parts can be imported? So if I put a stock on it I've got to put other parts on it to have the 10 or less imported parts? 

Or am I just confused and need not worry about it?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.tapco.com/section922r/

I have yet to hear of someone being asked which part on their gun came from what country. I suspect it's more of an importer's/dealer's issue. If you did something bad enough to get on ATF's radar it might come up.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

So what you're saying is many if not all of the SKS's on ksl classifieds that are modified probably are "illegal" yet it's similar to the immigration laws. You only get in trouble if you do something and get caught.... 

Works for me!


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Your best place to find an answer on SKS legalities is here: SKS Legal Issues - but I think that if don't change anything else, like adding a detachable mag; that you can add just 1 part, such as a Tapco T6 stock. I prefer to leave my SKSs fairly original as to stocks and stuff because I figure that if you want an AK or AR, then buy one instead of trying to turn the already successful battle carbine SKS into one - but Tapco T6s are very popular additions.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Actually, if you put a US made stock on it, assuming the one on it when you buy it is foreign made, you have gained a point!  Then you can put another foreign part on it and still be legal. You can only have ten parts, that are on the magic list, that are foreign made. The whole thing is silly. I thought magazines didn't count.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I wouldn't be putting the stock on it to turn it into an AR or AK.... I'd be doing it to put a better stock on it.

I agree Cooky... the whole thing is just silly...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok this is news to me. So why cant you have more than 10 parts on the gun?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The links that Frisco and I posted explain the law and how to abide by it. If you’re asking about the reasoning behind the law, I don’t have a clue. :?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah just curious as to the reasoning...


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have always loved the SKS it was my first hunting rifle I know seems odd. Mine has a selector for single fire and semi auto the only thing I did was put a good synth stock on it. I never could under stand all the laws and rules so I left it all alone since its nothing but a cheap starter gun for my boys to learn with.


----------

